# trial-lehrgang (kostenlos)



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

habe eben eine e-mail vom jan bekommen, hier ein paar auszüge:

...der Lehrgang findet am 29. und 30. März in Schatthausen statt. Kosten tut das nichts. Es treffen sich halt sehr viele Trialer zum trainieren in verschiedenen Gruppen oder auch alleine, wie man will.
Wir sind auch mit einem Verkaufstand vor Ort...

nur zur info, ich organisiere nichts.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. März 2003)

Fabian und ich fahren (warscheinlich) Samstag u. Sonntag (wenns Wetter einigermaßen is), und toto kommt Sonntag nach!

..nur zur Info: mach dich ma locker, wenn du mitwillst, dann sag bescheit, platz is bestimmt noch, wenn nicht dann lasses und schmoll weiter!!

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

ist ja gut, war ja nicht sooooo ernst gemeint, nur zu 1% vielleicht. ich schmoll ja nicht mehr, du warst aber auch ein rindvieh, naja, ist ja schon vergessen, aber ein mal musste ich ja noch nen doofen kommentar abgeben.                      rost: rost: rost:


----------



## tommytrialer (17. März 2003)

juhu um so mehr kommen desto besser 

achgott werdet ihr euch freuen. denn von donnerstag bis samstag war der bagger da. und hat ein paar neue hammergeile kreationen gebaut.


----------



## biketrialer (17. März 2003)

@maks: ich muss jetzt erstmal das mit meinen "flecken" klären 
weil sonst wird das nämlich nix!
toto


----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

@toto: flecken am bike oder an dir?


----------



## biketrialer (17. März 2003)

@eylean: natürlich an mir, das is ja die schei$$e!!! das is die sogenannte seltene form der fleckenpestilenz 
toto


----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

@toto: du denkst ich würde drogen nehmen, weil ich abundzu soviel lache, das liegt aber nur an deinen harten sprüchen. schick mal ne pm ob du lebra hast, nicht dass beim droppen die fetzten fliegen. (wenns ernst ist, hör ich sofort auf mit blöden witzen.)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. März 2003)

Fleckenpestilenz ist eine neuentdeckte Krankheit, die Forscher haben noch keien Aufschluss darüber wo sie herkommt oder wie schlimm sie ist!!
Im Volksmund auch "Windpocken genannt"!


----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

ah, na dann können wir ja weiter witze machen, herr streußelkuchen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. März 2003)

Ach mensch bene, hör doch auf den toto zu ärgern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

der toto hat doch erst am 21.04. jebuadstach, wa, da hasde aber wat jans schön versemmeld.


----------



## biketrialer (17. März 2003)

@eylean: also bei uns auf der arbeit sind alle krank mit windpocken, ich hatte diese schon als kind gehabt müsste somit laut arzt immun sein, aber ich hab auch schon so komische flecken.......!


----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

@toto: soweit ich weiß, hatte ich noch keine. oh oh, ruf mich bloß nicht an und schreib mir keine mail, wer weiß wie sich die bösartiken bio-beta-erprobungs-versuchs-waffen bakterien verbreiten.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. März 2003)

Dat haste nidd jans fastannn, wa?! Midddm "Häbbie Bätzdeh", wolld ike ihm nuär sur Krankenheit kraddugästikuliren, wa!?
Dat haste diesma aba janz scheh fähsemmelt, du Kreppel, wa?!


----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

hm.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. März 2003)

@ alle die Bene nicht kennen, das isser(s.o.), nur anstatt Puderzucker, is eine glatte glänzende Schicht obendrauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (17. März 2003)

bene wenn ich wirklich infiziert sein sollte dann komme ich bei dir vorbei und werde dich anstecken! darauf hast du mein wort


----------



## aramis (17. März 2003)

Muss man sich da vorher anmelden oder kann man einfach so mal vorbei schnicken?


----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

ajo, haare brauch kein mensch. nur ärger mit der wolle.


----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

@toto: willst du mich küssen?


----------



## ugly uwe (17. März 2003)

kreppel ? pfannkuchen ???


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. März 2003)

@ bene: Willst du mit mir gehn???????? 
(Bevor der toto dich wegschnappt)


----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

kreppl ist in hessen ein krapfen.


----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

@maks: ajo, muss ich erst mal schaun, das weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## ugly uwe (17. März 2003)

einigen wir uns auf teigwaren ??


----------



## biketrialer (17. März 2003)

@maks: wir gehn höchstens mal zusammen zum trialen 

@eylean: du bist doch ein sog. haarloses wesen hast du zufälligerweise nen latex oder gummifetisch das würde nämlich das erste erklären??? 
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. März 2003)

jjooooooaaaaaaa, pfffffffff, mmmmhhhhhh, alsoooooo, ehm guteh, muuuus iiiiiich eerst ma schauauauauen!


----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

@toto: nöö, nen wollfetisch, kennst doch meinen wollhelm.


----------



## biketrialer (17. März 2003)

@maks: biketrialer und tobsen schämen sich jetzt bestimmt weil sie uns kenen 
aber die zwei sind noch viel geiler als das eylean!!! 
toto


----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

warum


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. März 2003)

@ benesen: Ja,der is besonders Kappamäßig geil!!


tobi und chrisi sind irgendwie auch kaputt!




Aber wer im Felsenmeer, bei nem großenrunden Stein treter aufs HR versucht.........., naja


----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

...und sich dann die kinnlade anschlägt...


----------



## tommytrialer (17. März 2003)

@ aramis: kannst einfach mal vorbeikommen soviel ich mitbekommen habe. wenn ned kommst trotzdem.

@ rest: ihr macht noch solange bis einer plärt 

aber ich freu mich schon auf die nächste felsenmeersession. wird bestimmt brutal lustig


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. März 2003)

.......da wollt ich n antipper vom falschen Fuß aus machen, auf BEIDE (2 von2) Räder machen!!....................................................................................,,,,,....................................................///.....................................................(2km ..............später)......................................................................................................


----------



## tobsen (17. März 2003)

LOL, "ich sag nur PIO.."
"mein kumpel Max..."   


wer is hier kaputt???    

rost: rost: rost: rost: rost:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

det haste versemmelt, wa


----------



## tobsen (17. März 2003)

lol, gut das die smilies so toll funktionieren  

da fragt ihr euch sicherlich , was das andauernde rost: rost: rost: soll


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. März 2003)

...."hey Mädels kann ich euch mitnehmen?".....


----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

ah-joo ... nimm mich mit ... jetzt ... nimm mich mit ... 0190 XXX XXX XXX.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. März 2003)

mussu tobi fragen


----------



## tobsen (17. März 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (17. März 2003)

"ey ja.. kein problem ey, weisste..  ich mein.. klar.."


----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. März 2003)

IHR HABT DOCH ALLE EINEN AN DER WAFFEL


----------



## CyberMAXX (18. März 2003)

sacht ma leutz, anstatt so viel Blödsinn zu labern, könnt ihr mir mal lieber mitteilen wo das ist .
Ich kenn den Ort nicht.


----------



## tommytrialer (18. März 2003)

also schatthausen ist bei wiesloch bzw ein ortsteil davon
wiesloch findet jeder routenplanner.

wenn ned wiesloch ist bei Hockenheim(20 km, Hockenheim ist jedes jahr formel 1)


----------



## trialelmi (19. März 2003)

das hättet ihr auch so wissen können weil der termin schon seid 4 monaten auf meiner page unter terminen steht, zumal da auch das forumtreffen stattfinden könnte . naja ich fahre da seid 8 jahren hin jedes jahr. ist immer wieder nett  nur was hier im forum meist nur noch geschrieben wird hat mich schon länger bewegt nicht mehr so zu lesen weil jede menge müll geposted wird oder unsinnsbeiträge. nix für ungut aber nix für mich


----------



## biketrialer (19. März 2003)

elmar du bist viel zu unrelaxt , wir leben in einer welt voll müll, deshalb ist das hier ein soge. "müllforum"  
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. März 2003)

Ja, toto, da siehste mal wie mirs immer geht, wenn ich zu dir sage, dass du zu unrelaxt bist!


----------



## ey-le-an (20. März 2003)

sagt der toto auch zu mir. eben zu un-französisch.


----------



## biker ben (24. März 2003)

mist das mir zu weit  
dabei hätte grad ich sowas nötig


----------



## tommytrialer (28. März 2003)

das wochenende steht kurz bevor und nun wollte ich mal entgültig wissen wer wann kommt!!!!!!!!!
also  bitte nochmal exakt posten wer und wann

danke 
gruß thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. März 2003)

also Misda trial, fabian, und meine Wenigkeit kommen am Sonntag nach schatttown, Sa. klappt leider nich , aba dafür sind wir So. schon ab9.00Uhr a.m. aufm Gelände und Frühstücken erstmal dort 
Also bis denne tommmmmy


----------



## biketrialer (28. März 2003)

genau so siehts aus denn morgenstund hat gold im mund! 
toto


----------



## ey-le-an (28. März 2003)

in bad homburg ist am sonntag trialshow ?!?!?!


----------



## aramis (28. März 2003)

So wie´s aussieht werd ich wohl definitiv nicht kommen. Es ist einfach zu weit weg. Eine Hinfahrgelegenheit hab ich nicht (hab selbst noch keinen Führerschein) und Zug wird zu teuer/stressig.


----------



## biketrialer (29. März 2003)

@eylean: viel spass auf der show ich werd schatthausen fahren das ist tausendmal besser und auf die paar euros schei$ ich!!
in schatthausen is die ganze scene 
ich hab da nämlich nochmal drüber nachgedacht und festgestellt das ich von dem show rumgekaspere nix halte, auch nicht für geld, ich fahre aus anderen weit höheren gründen trial! 

toto


----------



## ey-le-an (29. März 2003)

die show in bad homburg ist von thomas sulzbach und sebastian schinzel. mal sehen, was ich mache.
unsere trialshow, bei der wir 100 oisen pro person bekommen hätten fällt dann wohl aus.
schattown rulet natürlich, auch mal sehen.

ps: ab 01.04. jobbe ich nebenbei im bikeladen

pps: toto, du hast doch doch jetzt ne ck oder? was hastn jetzt gelatzt? 350? du bist zum naturtrialer berufen und nicht als sich prostituierender show stricher


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. März 2003)

wo jobstn du Bene?????
n Hunni wär schon cool, aba Schatthausen geht vor!!!


----------



## ey-le-an (30. März 2003)

@maks: ich jobbe da, wo ich dir fette prozente machen kann! hihihhihi, mein geheimniss   wart mal ab, bis ich dort die ersten tage verbracht habe, dann sag ich wie es ist und wie alles läuft.  kleiner tip, das lager ist monstergroß und ich arbeite im verkauf und der jan hat da auch schon bestellt, weil die teils billigere vk haben, als der jan ek bekommt.


----------



## biketrialer (30. März 2003)

@eylean: du arbeitest beim brügelmann in sulzbach das weiss ich bereits seit ca. 2 wochen!! 
das mit der ck geht dich nix an!
selbst wenn du mir 1000euro gezahlt hättest war ich net mit gefahren!!!
@tommy: schatthausen war total geil heute, wenn ich net so weit zu fahren hätte würde ich auch zum trianing unter der woche zu euch fahren!
das hat richtig bock gemacht bei dem geilen wetter und den geilen sektionen  
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (30. März 2003)

also kleines resumee, war sau geil.
hat bock gemacht mit allen zu fahren.

und das wetter war auch übelst geil


----------



## Trialmatze (30. März 2003)

Tolll  
Und ich war net dabei 

@Tommytrialer

Hast du die Bilder gemacht?

Matze


----------



## ey-le-an (30. März 2003)

@toto: ich habe deine "leere schachtel" von DEINER ck nabe beim jan im laden gesehen! hat der jan so gemeint, "ah, des isch die schachtl vom toarschtn gweeschn". hiohihihihihi, ich weiß auch über dich bescheid, mein lieber 
das mit dem brügelmann habe ich dir wohl schon erzählt, schade, sonst hätte ich einen geheimniss-bonus-punkt gehabt.


----------



## biketrialer (31. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ey-le-an _
> *@toto:
> das mit dem brügelmann habe ich dir wohl schon erzählt, schade, sonst hätte ich einen geheimniss-bonus-punkt gehabt.   *



das weiss ich vom peter! 
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. März 2003)

Also Schatthausen war totalgeil, muss man schon sagen!!
Ich bin auch happy, dass ich bei den Junioren mithalten konnte, und das reícht mir!
Und wer sagt, es wäre zu weit zu fahren, es war sogar einer aus Östereich da...
...nein nich Öhler!
@Bene: dann kannste mir gleich mal ne CK zocken!


----------



## tommytrialer (31. März 2003)

ja max du konntest nur mithalten weil du ein mountainbike hast.
und mountainbike heißt antippen. 
und dein stein der bleibt erhalten bis du ihn packst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. März 2003)

ja aba mitm 20" kann man bessa springen!!
Wenn ich es nexte mal komme , dann spring ich den Stein hoch,egal wie viel versuche!!!!!!


----------



## tommytrialer (31. März 2003)

also des hätte ma eigentlich filmen sollen, denn das war ein typischer antippmtbstein. und mr trial, sie werde das nächste mal auch den stein hochgequält

@matze sorry spannung muss sein. 

aber werde das wirklich mal nachholen. habs bis jetzt immer vergessen
sorry


----------



## ey-le-an (1. April 2003)

@toto: was haste nu für dein laufrad gelatzt?


----------



## biketrialer (1. April 2003)

@tommy: jawohll da gibts dann keine ausreden meinerseits!! und wenn ich den ganzen tag rumtippe, tommy sieh leiber ma zu das deine hoffmann 20" karre wieder fit wird! 

@eylean:  

toto


----------



## tommytrialer (1. April 2003)

also mein bike ist topfit. seit gestern abend.
war heute schon(bei uns sind  20° sonnenschein) city trialen, besser gesagt am bahnhof( matze kennd den ja von den vids).
sind ca 6 paletten hohe mauern und leitplanken(4 paleten hoch)
müssen unbeding auch mal nen felsenmeertermin ausmachen da ich ja den führerschein habe.
also 2te osterferienwoche wer perfekt
gruß thomas


----------



## Trialmatze (1. April 2003)

Stimmt, der Bahnhof 
Wir haben aber auch seit bestimmt 7-8 Tagen nur Sonnenschein...einfach nur geil...ca. 13°C im Schatten und 18°C in der Sonne....echt goil 

Matze


----------



## ey-le-an (1. April 2003)

@toto: deine "350-oiro-quelle" wars nicht ?!


----------



## biketrialer (2. April 2003)

@tommy: seit ihr am samstag im training in schatthausen??
wenn ja dann würde ich nämlich mich mal blicken lassen wenns net aus strömen regnen sollte, ich könnt so um 14 uhr da sein, sonntag geht net,
das mim felsenmeer geht im ordnung 2. osterwochenende!!!

@eylean: ich hab einen speziellen spezialpreis bezahlt den ich nicht hier rausposaune!

toto


----------



## tommytrialer (2. April 2003)

also es ist kein training samstags mehr.
wir haben jetzt unter der woche(mittwoch und donnerstag)
da ab samstag in na woche wieder die wettkämpfe losgehen.
aber wegen dir würde ich am samstag trotzdem kommen  
kommt der max au mit?

und zum thema felsenmeer das letzte wochenende(26/27) wo ich ins felsen meer kommen wollte fällt auch aus da in tübingen sdm lauf ist, wo ihr hoffentlich auch kommt. also kein felsenmmer sondern sdm tübingen mit euch sonst gibts auf die 12 
wann kommt aramis und matze genau? steht da ein termin fest?

gruß thomas


----------



## aramis (2. April 2003)

wohin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (2. April 2003)

tübigen unterhalb stuttgart


----------



## ey-le-an (3. April 2003)

@toto: der jan hats mir doch schon längst gesagt   wollte nur mal wissen weshalb deine 350-oiro-quelle versagt hat?!?


----------



## biketrialer (3. April 2003)

@tommytrialer: ostern denk ich kommen die anderen ins felsenmeer, ich werd auf jeden fall da sein wenns net aus strömen regnet!
mit samstag könne mehr schon machen hab bis 12 30 uhr schule dann heimfahren und was futtern und dann nach schatth. fahren so gegen 14 uhr denk ich wenn kein stau is.....!
hast du was vom wetter gehört?
@maks: kommst du mit???

toto


----------



## tommytrialer (3. April 2003)

also mister trial

folgendes problem:
am samstag ist ab 3 arbeitseinsatz d.h. es komen ziemlich viele Vereinsmitglieder tun bäume fällen, reißig wegräumen und halt ausmisten da muss ich auch helfen also kann ich ned mit dir fahren. war nämlich heute auf der jugendsitzung da wurde das gesagt. also was amchen wir. weil eigentlich darfst du ohne begleitung nicht das gelände betreten.

@ aramis
hab da was wegen ostern und felsenmeer mitbekommen.
deshalb wollte ich wissen wer und wann ihr kommt

achja haste des vid schon vom matze? der hat es schon seit 1woche!!

tübingen ist 2 sdm lauf da könnt ihr auch alles kommen (termin siehe auf www.elmar-h.de unter sdm)
gruß


----------



## Trialmatze (3. April 2003)

@ Tommy

Immer mit der Ruhe...
Des wäre sinnlos gewesen, wenn ich Aramis das Vid geschickt hätte, da wir uns in 3 Tagen sehen! 
Keine Sorge, er bekommt das schon 

Matze


----------



## aramis (3. April 2003)

Nö, der Matze hat sich damit noch nicht ausgekäst. Von dem Video bei mir noch keine Spur! 

Jau, ich hab mich vom 17. bis zum 21.04 in einer netten kleinen Jugendherberge am Felsenmeer einquartiert


----------



## Trialmatze (3. April 2003)

Ok, Herr Aramis, dass nächste Mal sprinte ich gleich zur Post...nur wegen dir!

Die CD liegt bereits gebrannt bei mir rum und ich würde sie dir, wie gesagt, am Sonntag mitgebringen!


----------



## aramis (3. April 2003)

Mensch Herr Matze,
jetzt bekommen Sie doch nicht gleich einen Tobsuchtsanfall! 
Ich hab nur Tommys Frage beantwortet. Es reicht mir vollkommen aus, das Teil am Sonntag zu bekommen. Zur Not hätte mir auch Calbe genügt. (Bring sie aber bitte trotzdem am Sonntag mit )


----------



## Trialmatze (3. April 2003)

Nein Herr Aramis,
aufgrund ihrer fehlenden Nachfrage nach aufgeführten Produkt sehe ich mich leider dazu veranlasst die derzeit bestehende Kopie bis Calbe aufzubewahren!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Herr "MATZE"

Cya on sunday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (3. April 2003)

Hm, da muss ich Sie auf $437 Satz 1 Nr. 3, 280 BGB hinweisen. Dieser besagt, dass mir bei schuldhafter Pflichtverletzung ihrerseits Schadenersatz zusteht. Eine Nicht-Einhaltung der Lieferfrist (So, 06.04.2003) stellt gewissermaßen als Mangel an der Sache eine solche schuldhafte Pflichtverletzung dar.
Ich behalte mir vor, in diesem Fall als Schadenersatz ein Connandale XC Bike und/oder ein Devil Trialbike zu fordern.
Klage auf Schadenersatz und Erfüllung der Forderung auf Schadenersatz entbindet nicht von der Pflicht auf Nacherfüllung der vertraglich vereinbarten Lieferung der Video-CD!


----------



## elhefe (3. April 2003)

Nur wenn es nicht um Schadenersatz STATT der Leistung geht, aber das war wohl $283 BGB, oder? Bin ja kein Jurist...

Wollte auch nur meinen Senf dazu geben...


----------



## ChrisKing (3. April 2003)




----------



## biketrialer (4. April 2003)

@tommy: kein problem dann vergessen wir das mit samstag!!!
machen wir halt an nem anderen wochenende....!
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (4. April 2003)

wie siehts mit felsenmeer aus?


----------



## biketrialer (4. April 2003)

@biketrialer:
das is ne gute idee!!! dann laufen wir im felsenmeer um 14 uhr ein!!!! voll konkret!!!
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (4. April 2003)

jo, wetter passt auch


----------



## ChrisKing (4. April 2003)

ah shit.. kann morgen gar nich, Sonntag würds gehen.. ********ndreck


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. April 2003)

Steht hier in diesem Thread auch etwas zum Forumstreffen!?

Ach die Ersten haben sich schon eiquartiert... Super das man das auchmal erfährt...

Matze, Aramis... und Alle so ausm Nurdöstlichen bereich... Wann fahrt ihr hin und wann zurück!?

Am Montag müsst ich spätestens 20.00Uhr zu Hause sein!

Ronny


----------

